# Spring Trout Releases Provide Fishing Opportunities around Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

03/02/10 Public fishing opportunities will be enhanced this spring when more than 80,700 rainbow trout are released into 45 Ohio lakes and ponds.More...

More...


----------

